
Show HN: Name generator which can create millions of unique names - skyllo
https://www.instantnamegenerator.com
======
zerognowl
A few things with this:

\- It doesn't work with JS disabled :(

\- I typically want applications like this client-side only because I could
use this for creating diceware-like passwords, and I don't want any of this
logged on a remote server.

It's making remote requests here which is annoying

    
    
        /api/suggestion_service;word=xxx?returnMeta=true

~~~
helb
Is it even possible for it (or any similar tool) to be client-side only and
work without JS?

------
arikr
Add revenue and increase usefulness by adding domain name checks/show only
ones with available .com/.org/.any etc, and affiliate link to the domain
provider

~~~
skyllo
Thanks, that's a cool idea!

------
Raed667
I have a database of Arabic first names and last names.. I can give it to you
if you want to see how it integrates with your generator?

E-mail me if you do

------
kixpanganiban
Unfortunately, Pokemon names being generated are a mess. Too much consonant
collision happening, they almost look like totally random strings. The Game of
Thrones ones are pretty good though!

------
ricardobeat
Note: it completely thrashes your browser history. Making every setting push a
new entry is not a good idea.

~~~
skyllo
Thanks for the feedback, I've made some adjustments so I'm not always pushing
a new state on generation

------
arikr
I would love a "contains X letter" filter

------
mars4rp
if you just check it against available .com domains !!!

~~~
ignasl
You can try [https://uniq.site/en](https://uniq.site/en)

------
sazers
Works for domain names as well.

